# Is there a PCI x1 video card better than my onboard video GPU?



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

My mobo has an Nvidia 8200 mGPU onboard with a DVI out, 8GB of DDR2, and a PCI x1 slot. In BIOS, I can allocate up to 512mb of the DDR2 to the GPU. It supports 1920x1024 at 60hz.

I was thinking of upgrading this though, but I'm not too knowledgeable of graphics cards. I know PCI x1 is kinda outdated and my fear is that I actually buy a downgrade. I'd like to get at least 1GB of DDR3 (I think) but am not even sure of the other specs that I should be considering. My budgets <$100.

Do these look like upgrades?:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161354

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HIS-H645H2G...o_TV_Cards&hash=item1c23f55279#ht_2783wt_1396

Also, there's a PCI slot directly below the PCI x1 slot that blocks those super fat graphics cards that I use for an EMU 1212m and a UAD-1 card. There could be a workaround, though, that would include jerry-rigging the daughter card of the 1212m as it doesnt actually NEED a PCI slot, just a brace.

Anyways, I just thought I'd ask here.....THANKS!!!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

PCI-Express is not out dated, it is still the newest kind of expansion slot. 
Generally speaking, your best bet for video cards would be a PCIe x16 followed by AGP 8x, AGP 4x, AGP 2x, AGP 1x, PCIe x1, PCI and finally onboard. 
That being said, a current generation discrete graphics card will almost always outperform current generation integrated graphics. 
To answer your question, without benchmarks, I would expect a 5450 would double the performance of your current 8200. Performance would equate your 8200 to that of an old Radeon 9200 series discrete video card.
A discrete video card will also free up your memory and CPU for an additional boost.


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

I know that pci-e is no outdated, i meant that i only have a pci-e x1 slot and that x1 is kinda outdated. When i do a search on newegg for a pci x1 card i get like 7 results, the most having 512mb of DDR3 i think.

Are those suggestions u made avail in x1? Ill look later cuz im on my cell phone lol....THANKS!!


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

jlird808 said:


> I know that pci-e is no outdated, i meant that i only have a pci-e x1 slot and that x1 is kinda outdated. When i do a search on newegg for a pci x1 card i get like 7 results, the most having 512mb of DDR3 i think.
> 
> Are those suggestions u made avail in x1? Ill look later cuz im on my cell phone lol....THANKS!!


Sorry, i meant are there any other suggestions for x1?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Sorry, don't have much for a suggestion. There are just not that many choices for x1 video cards. I do believe a PCIe x1 Radeon 5450 would be an improvement over your onboard graphics.


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for helping though....if u have a chance, could u tell me if this one is alright?:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...yMark=False&IsFeedbackTab=true#scrollFullInfo


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm sure that would work fine. One other thing to consider is the fan. More of a pet peeve of mine but I prefer passive cooling anywhere I can get away with it. Seems like the video card fan is always the first fan in a computer to start howling.


----------

